
A free Apache Kafka monitoring and analysis UI for devs and business users - benjaminbuick
https://www.kadeck.com
======
benjaminbuick
Unlike other tools on the market, we have designed KaDeck to be used by both
developers and business users (or data analysts).

An important unique selling point is for example the possibility to filter by
attributes, to write complex logic in Java Script, which also makes it
possible to modify the data.

The web version offers team features and a detailed rights system. If I want
to add more users beyond the free user, additional user licenses have to be
purchased (15$/month).

There are many more features to be added, which I don't want to reveal at this
point.

I am looking forward to your feedback!

Disclaimer: I am the founder of Xeotek.

